# Welcome to my page



## Δημήτρης

Hi. Is 我がページへようこそ grammatically correct Japanese?
(ページ refers to a webpage)


----------



## Wishfull

Δημήτρης said:


> Hi. Is 我がページへようこそ grammatically correct Japanese?
> (ページ refers to a webpage)



Hi.
我がページへようこそ　is grammatically correct and natural Japanese.

Yet, I have to think about the difference from 私のページへようこそ.

我がページへようこそ.....1.
私のページへようこそ......2.

I think 2 is more standard expression of modern Japanese.
1 might be a little classic, lofty, snobbish.
I feel the writer's full of pride in his homepage, in expression 1.
I feel 2 is more gentle and humble.
Those differences are slight, and nobody might care about the difference.

One more thing to note;
The writer/creator of the website of 1 is usually a man, because a woman usually chooses 2.

Hope this helps.
Wishfull


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Websiteのことを日本ではホームページということが多いですが、それを略してページと言ってるケースはあまり見かけませんが？


----------



## Wishfull

mikun said:


> Hi,
> Websiteのことを日本ではホームページということが多いですが、それを略してページと言ってるケースはあまり見かけませんが？



Oh, that's right. 
I didn't think of it. I agree with mikun.  

我がホームページへようこそ 
私のホームページへようこそ　
would be natural Japanese.

Then, how about "部屋" as in "徹子の部屋"?
Of course, 我が部屋へようこそ　is not good. It seems like 相撲部屋の勧誘　.

"_*私の部屋へようこそ*_" ？？
I think　women might use this expression. Here, "部屋" is a figurative expression of a web-page.

edit)
Might it be possible;
*私のサイトへようこそ  我がサイトへようこそ*  ??
I think this is possible, yet ホームページ　is the golden standard.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks for all the answers.

This is supposed to be the 1st part of the greeting text on my _ja.wikipedia.org_ user page, so I wanted something which sounds formal (but not snobbish). I guess 私 is enough and I'm going too far with 我が?

I don't think サイト and ホームページ can be used for that kind of page, isn't it? I don't own wikipedia or something like this.


----------



## almostfreebird

"我が" also sounds determined and rigid, frequently used by　cabinet ministers.

For example, there is this famous book written by Adolf Hitler; Mein Kampf:

Japanese title of the book is "我が闘争(waga tôsô)".


----------



## Δημήτρης

I see. It is certainly not the word I am looking for then. I'll go with 私.

One more question on 我. The plural form, 我々 is more common, isn't it?  
If you are speaking in behalf of your group/company, you are more likely to use 我々 instead of 私達, without being snobbish... Or that's the impression I have...


----------



## almostfreebird

Like "我が", "我々" also sounds sometimes lofty, snobbish 
and sometimes determined and rigid.


----------



## almostfreebird

How about "我輩（わがはい）のページへようこそ", you could get a lot of attention, it's unique and attractive.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Wouldn't wagahai be arrogant? Or maybe too archaic that sounds funny?


----------



## almostfreebird

Δημήτρης said:


> Wouldn't wagahai be arrogant? Or maybe too archaic that sounds funny?




The word "我輩（わがはい）" sounds comical, humorous.

A lot of Japanese would associate it with a novel "吾輩は猫である(わがはいはねこである)

(I am a cat); which is one of the most notable classic novels written by 夏目漱石.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natsume_Sōseki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_a_Cat


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks a lot for the details, almostfreebird.

I'll keep wagahai for when I want to give a humorous tone, maybe in my personal blog. (and I'll read the novel at some point aswell).


----------



## Aoyama

First of all,use of 我(が) sounds more Chinese than Japanese (though yes, it is used in literary Japanese and polite speech). It sounds strange and pedantic, especially in a "net" context. 
私のis preferable but you could also "boku no" (sorry, can't type Japanese here), you could even, why not, use (in katakana) "my home page", it would probably sound better (and more _attractive_).
As you may know "my" is often used in Japanese :
my car, my family, my wife etc, preferably to 私の in some cases.

By the way, the plural of "wa (ga)" is generally "ware ware".


----------



## Polyglotta

一番自然な日本語とは、「このホームページへようこそ」。
日本語から、subject　なんか要らないじゃないか。
Hitler's "Mein Kampf" has been translated （as　my　bibliophilic　copy　confirms）, as 「予（よ）の闘争」in the first trial.


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome to the WR Japanese forum, *Polyglotta*.  I hope you will have a lot of learning and fun experiences here.  



Polyglotta said:


> 一番自然な日本語とは*では*、「このホームページへようこそ」。
> 日本語から*には*、subject　なんか要らないじゃないか。


日本語で往々にして主語が明示されないのは事実ですが、*Polyglotta*さんの言いたいのは、主語ではなく、文脈から明らかな情報の省略であろうと思います。

「このホームページ」であれ、「私のホームページ」であれ、いわなくても分かることを述べている冗長さに変わりはありません。英語のWelcome to my pageがどの程度自然なのかは分かりませんが、その直訳であるこれらは日本語として相当不自然です。読むものにとって有益な文とは、「ここ」がどこなのか、「私」が誰なのかという情報を摂取できるものでしょう。日本語のウェブサイトの多くは、「三橋達郎のホームページにようこそ」などと冒頭に述べます。

「ご訪問ありがとうございます」もよく使われる表現です。Welcome to my pageもそうですが、この文には内容がないのではありません。伝達される情報は乏しくても、情報だけがコミュニケーションの内容であるはずはなく、そこには読み手の共感に訴える働きかけが込められているのではないでしょうか。


----------



## Strutter

A literal translation, わたしのホームページにようこそ。, though.

If your page is related with Japanse, I reccomend writing this as greeting,
ようこそ！私はΔημήτρηςで、ここは日本語(or something)についてのページです。

Seeing this, all Japanese pepole should think you are good at Japanese.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Kazuma

Sorry for posting in this old topic, but my question is almost the same. Since he said it's about his page on Wikipedia, which I think is called a 利用者ページ...

「Nicknameの利用者ページへようこそ」はいいですか。


----------



## Aoyama

利用者ページ, as you may know already, simply means "user's page" or "consumer's/client's/patron's page". It is possible to use it but is more "professional" or "business like" (though not strictly always).


----------



## Kazuma

Thanks for your response. Jup, I know what it means but it is the proper name of these "personal pages" on Wikipedia. So since it is the real name, how does my phrase sound?

More precisely speaking, is it better (i.e. more natural) to call it for example 「Kazumaの利用者ページ」 than 「僕の利用者ページ」?


----------



## almostfreebird

Kazuma said:


> Thanks for your response. *Jup*, I know what it means but it is the proper name of these "personal pages" on Wikipedia. So since it is the real name, how does my phrase sound?
> 
> More precisely speaking, is it better (i.e. more natural) to call it for example 「Kazumaの利用者ページ」 than 「僕の利用者ページ」?



What does *Jup *mean?


----------



## Kazuma

almostfreebird said:


> What does *Jup *mean?



「*Jup*」は「ええ」という意味で、ドイツ語です。 Does that make any sense? (PM please? ) Anyways, it means "yes".


----------



## almostfreebird

Oh, I see. Thanks(^○^)


----------



## Strutter

Kazuma said:


> Thanks for your response. Jup, I know what it means but it is the proper name of these "personal pages" on Wikipedia. So since it is the real name, how does my phrase sound?
> 
> More precisely speaking, is it better (i.e. more natural) to call it for example 「Kazumaの利用者ページ」 than 「僕の利用者ページ」?


 
Ah ... as the name of "one's personal page", ~の利用者ページ sounds strange. Simply, "Kazumaのページ" or "僕のページ" is much better.

~の利用者ページ can means only a specific purpose and is ued in not so many cases. It means like "user's page", so on Wikipedia it is used as the name and doesn't sounds strange, but on "one's personal page" if it was used as the name and I saw it, I think "Oh ... will you start something like business?"

Wikipediaの利用者ページ means like "A personal page of someone who uses Wikipedia"


----------

